# New Goat - Ugly



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, so got 2 Nubian does, only one got bred last fall. Had 1 bucking in early march and he's HUGE. She doesn't have enough milk to supply both him and our family so I started looking on Craigslist for another one. Fond a doe in milk for $100 bucks. Went to look, she is UGLY!! Probably an Alpine, but could possibly have Saanen in her. Name is Shirley. Ugly Shirley milks without being in a stand and doesn't even need grains to occupy her attention. Just walk up to her, kneel down and start milking! So yeah, I bought her. Ugly Shirley gave us a gallon and a 1/4 on Sat and a gallon and a 1/2 yesterday!!! 
Ugly Shirley isn't so ugly anymore.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

ugly is only skin deep and in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

You are so right. I've gotten a little bit caught up in the "snotty" world of goat ownersip. HAD to have the registered Nubians because they're "better" somehow. I'm thinking this darn ugly goat has given me more milk in the 2 days she's been here than I have EVER gotton from a 'fancy, registered' Nubian. 
I think I'm all done with that now. Can't drink registration papers.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A very good analysis of the present contrast between "show quality" and actual quality
Also, hybrid vigour has been proven extensively, we still need the purebreds for that but I don't recommend them for actual production in most cases.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

We have had goats most of my life right back to when I was a child, and the "fashionable" Nubian was the worst we ever had!
Mostly had Saanens and had a Saanen Alpine cross which was great, but current two look pure Saanen but there is a dash of Alpine and Toggenburg in there and they are bloody good producers!
Gallon a day is a light day...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Can't drink registration papers.


:rofl:

Thanks for the smile! (And it is so true!!!)

Congrats on the new goat and all that milk!


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats on the good producer!

Hopefully she'll produce some nice daughters who'll carry on her milking ability and sweet nature.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I've been told that goat's milk smells like wet dog. Is there any truth to that statement?

I love goat's milk cheese, so I imagine the milk must be pretty good to get such a tasty cheese.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

My uncle thought he would get rich and started a Nubian goat farm spent thousands and couldn't sell any of them , everyone wanted muts because they gave better milk , just like the best work dogs are muts


----------

